# TV Input on Samsung TV



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

On my Samsung TV's remote, I hit the following sequence of keys to change the input source;

*1. Source Key* - Displays the list of inputs
*2. Up or Down Keys *- Select the input you want - There's no option to select an input by hitting a number key.
*3. Enter Key *- switch to the selected input

I programmed the Roamio remote to bring up the list of inputs, however, I can't get the TiVo remote to accept the Up or Down buttons.

I've tried all the codes for Samsung TVs and none of them seem to support the Up and Down keys.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

TC25D said:


> On my Samsung TV's remote, I hit the following sequence of keys to change the input source;
> 
> *1. Source Key* - Displays the list of inputs
> *2. Up or Down Keys *- Select the input you want - There's no option to select an input by hitting a number key.
> ...


If its like both my Samsung TVs you can just hit the input button multiple times to move down the list, let it set for a second and it will select that input.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jjd_87 said:


> If its like both my Samsung TVs you can just hit the input button multiple times to move down the list, let it set for a second and it will select that input.


The same here. As well as with other brands of TVs I've used.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

jjd_87 said:


> If its like both my Samsung TVs you can just hit the input button multiple times to move down the list, let it set for a second and it will select that input.


Thanks!

Now, how do I get the Source List to disappear?  (Other than waiting for it to disappear on its own.)


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

TC25D said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Now, how do I get the Source List to disappear?  (Other than waiting for it to disappear on its own.)


The quick fix is to hit the volume button up or down. Not really the best solution but its a work around to keep from using both remotes.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

My samsung TV has discrete codes for switching to all the inputs (the logitech harmony database knows about them even if the samsung remote doesn't).


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TC25D said:


> Now, how do I get the Source List to disappear?  (Other than waiting for it to disappear on its own.)
> 
> 
> jjd_87 said:
> ...


Actually, that's a great solution, compared to mine. Assuming I didn't have the original Samsung remote handy, once I have it on the input I want, I turn the TV off and back on to remove the Source List from displaying.


----------



## Alanbrad (Aug 27, 2013)

Once I tell the software that I go directly to each input, software wants the name for each input. I don't have them all available in the drop down box i.e. HDMI1.

My TV is a New samsung PS50C91HD.

Robot Vacuum


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

jjd_87 said:


> The quick fix is to hit the volume button up or down. Not really the best solution but its a work around to keep from using both remotes.


I use the volume buttons to control my receiver. I programmed the mute button which I never use to volume down, to accomplish the work around. Just another way to skin the cat!!


----------



## ccfoodog (Feb 16, 2009)

jjd_87 said:


> The quick fix is to hit the volume button up or down. Not really the best solution but its a work around to keep from using both remotes.


This is what I do (volume down) which works out well since I don't use the TV speakers.

-john


----------



## ccfoodog (Feb 16, 2009)

tomhorsley said:


> My samsung TV has discrete codes for switching to all the inputs (the logitech harmony database knows about them even if the samsung remote doesn't).


This is great to know. I assumed since my tv remote didn't have such an option that it did not exist. Makes me more interested in the Harmony remotes.

Thanks,

-john


----------



## Gulley (Apr 3, 2005)

HenryFarpolo said:


> I use the volume buttons to control my receiver. I programmed the mute button which I never use to volume down, to accomplish the work around. Just another way to skin the cat!!


Great idea, but you can just program the "enter" key from the Samsung remote to be the mute button and skip the volume change.

Thanks


----------

